# Looking for large castle decoration



## Rougesnake (May 18, 2017)

was interested in this penn-plax piece: https://www.amazon.ca/PP02729-Magical-Castle-Large-Ornament/dp/B00W5TI1L4/ref=sr_1_19?m=A9HYJAJ289SFN&s=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1495557722&sr=1-19

However the shipping on that is brutal, does anyone know a local place that sells these kinds of things that aren't just a couple inches tall?


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Roger's Aquatics in Surrey has a nice assortment of them.


----------



## Rougesnake (May 18, 2017)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Should have come to the VAHS Spring Auction. There were several large decorations like that for sale.


----------



## Rougesnake (May 18, 2017)

I only started getting into my own aquarium this week I didn't know about it


----------

